# Showcase some fine vinyl work.



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

It seems I'll be receiving a cutter in the coming weeks to support my business. I am familiar with basic procedures but I'd be very interested to know how cool stuff one can really make with using just a cutter and a heat press.

I saw some very nice garments a while back that were decorated by using this process and my hunger just grew from there on. I know it creates loads of new opportunities for decoration but I wanna see some examples! Anyone got any sites or links to some extremely cool vinyl work? Something that will blow my mind or showcase some brilliant ideas etc?

Where can I see the finest vinyl work ever made?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I should take more photos as we do a ton of vinyl work. Just a couple examples but nothing amazing.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's one I did last yr. I am at home and don't have access to most of my work as they are on my shop's computer.


----------



## dreno25 (Jan 30, 2008)

How Do You Use More Than One Color When You Dealing With Vinyl?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Cut it in layers occording to the colors, then apply the bottom layer first then the next layer and so on.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

It helps also to print out a copy of the transfer you are going to do on the regular printer.. so you can tell what parts to weed on each color.. If its complex it can get confusing.. at least for me.. to weed it.. especially since its backwards.. Regular vinyl (sign vinyl) that is right read cut doesnt seem to confuse me as much..lol


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

Good work! Keep 'em coming folks. Hit me with something really wild and kick-arse.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is one I did for a customer, it looks better in black


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is one more


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

plan b,
What method did you use to apply the top leadering on that last pic?

Love the those pics!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Roger will chime in soon....but I bet.....it is a rhinestone design..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

This shirt is a mixture of Rhinestones on top, the horse is silver metalic and the Stampede is gold glitter, all heat pressed, I prefer to do mix of materials as you get a better impact and you really can get a ton of money for these.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's what a little bit of searching this forum found: 

Deleted this, plan b posted it already. 


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t26987.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t9115.html
(This is a long thread - pages 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9 & 10 has pics)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t12179.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t25339.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t22998.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t17032.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t17263.html

I had not seen the "intricate designs" thread until today. That was a nice cut out. 

Which Flock product did you use Rodney and am I looking at white Flock with a black backing, or black Flock with a white backing?

AB


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I should take more photos as we do a ton of vinyl work. Just a couple examples but nothing amazing.


Hey, I consider this amazing as I have not achieved such a feat! 

I'm not quite clear on how designs like the word "Kutsuju" are created so let's see if I can get a firm understanding today.

Did you use two separate colors of vinyl for the word "Kutsuju" (i.e., blue with black outline or red with white outline) or a special color vinyl product that has the outline color made into it?

AB


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Hey, I consider this amazing as I have not achieved such a feat!
> 
> I'm not quite clear on how designs like the word "Kutsuju" are created so let's see if I can get a firm understanding today.
> 
> ...


Two sep. colors one overlaying the other.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

1st and 2nd are from old posts of mine on here and 3rd is a customers shirt. 

Lee


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Lee, I like your use with flock looks gooood!


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks, the lion in pic 1 was an absolute bugger to weed! Good job i only did 1!

Lee


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Progeny said:


> 1st and 2nd are from old posts of mine on here and 3rd is a customers shirt.
> 
> Lee


Lee,

How did you achieve the multi-color fish effect?

AB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I should take more photos as we do a ton of vinyl work. Just a couple examples but nothing amazing.


Those are some sharp looking graphics David...nice job!


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice stuff. That Stampede looked quite impressive. By the way - does it generally matter how many times you heat press a decoration? That is, if you want to use, say, two or three different elements in it.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi AB,

The multicolour fish was done using a piece of t-shirt material (cotton) glued with fabric glue to the main t-shirt and then the black flock was pressed onto that to cover the edges. It can be done more easily using vinyl and then flock, but obviously you can't do multiple colours like this fish.

Lee


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

We have been using thermoflex plus for a while now using multicolors also. Here's a couple of designs we did.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I should take more photos as we do a ton of vinyl work. Just a couple examples but nothing amazing.


WOW, nice shirt...how much you charge with that design using vinyl if you used multicolor like your design. It is better to used a vinly if you using white shirt?is the customer more love vinly than regular transfer?whats your opinion.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Progeny said:


> Hi AB,
> 
> The multicolour fish was done using a piece of t-shirt material (cotton) glued with fabric glue to the main t-shirt and then the black flock was pressed onto that to cover the edges. It can be done more easily using vinyl and then flock, but obviously you can't do multiple colours like this fish.
> 
> Lee


Ah ok, how clever of a design, I like it. 

AB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

AdriaticBlue said:


> I had not seen the "intricate designs" thread until today. That was a nice cut out.
> 
> Which Flock product did you use Rodney and am I looking at white Flock with a black backing, or black Flock with a white backing?
> 
> AB


For this design:











I just used white flock (Spectra Super Suede) from Imprintables.com

It's white material and the backing is white.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Progeny said:


> 1st and 2nd are from old posts of mine on here and 3rd is a customers shirt.
> 
> Lee


Is the first one all vinyl?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Robert,

The first one is from a post i did last week, i used sign vinyl as a stencil and a waterbased ink was used to put down the background design then the rest is black flock. No vinyl on that one.

Lee


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Progeny said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> The first one is from a post i did last week, i used sign vinyl as a stencil and a waterbased ink was used to put down the background design then the rest is black flock. No vinyl on that one.
> 
> Lee


Hey, that's cheating.  Still good looking stuff though.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

sorry, my bad!


----------

